# Text an einem Pfad ausrichten. PS 7.0



## Brie (19. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich habe einmal vor längerer Zeit hier ein Thema gelesen wo es darum ging ein Text entlang eines Pfades auszurichten. Leider finde ich dieses Thema nicht mehr und das 2. Problem ist das ich mit der älteren Version 7.0 noch arbeite. Vielleicht hat ja einer Ahnung wie es noch unter Photoshop 7.0 funktioniert.

Einen Pfad zu erstellen ist kein Problem, ich bekomme nur einen Text an einer schrägen  nicht ein den Pfad herran.

Vielleicht weiß das ja einer von euch noch.

Gruß
Brie


----------



## Brie (4. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem? Ich muß nun Straßennamen in einem Lageplan schreiben.


----------



## smileyml (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe aber nicht in Photoshop?
Und ich denke es macht da mehr Sinn, den Text entsprechend zu drehen, als dauern einen Pfad zu haben an dem du e ausrichtest.

Als Lösungsansatz für InDesign z.B. fällt mir da noch ein, das man einem Textfeld im Textfluss so einstellen kann, das der Text entsprechend auf Objekte reagieren kann.

Darüberhinaus verstehe ich auch nicht so recht an welcher Stelle in einem Lageplan Straßennamen so ausgerichtet werden.


----------



## Brie (6. Februar 2011)

Ich habe leider dort nur Photoshop und Scribus. InDesign habe ich dort nicht auf dem Rechner drauf. Dort ist allerdings noch eine ätere Version von Corel Draw drauf und habe gehört das es mit dem Programm gehen soll. Straßen sind bekanntlich nicht immer grade. Somit muß ich die Straßennamen sprich den Text, halt dementsprechend biegen. Wenn es allerdings doch noch eine andere  Möglichkeit geben sollte in PS 7.0 den Text zu biegen wäre ich dankbar weil ich mich mit Corel überhaupt nicht auskenne.


----------



## anja-püppi (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Brie,

hier mal für Corel Draw aus mediengestalter.info kopiert!

1. Text erstellen 
2. Kreis oder Linie erstellen 
3. "Text an Objekt ausrichten" (oben bei Bearbeiten, ...) 
    bei markiertem Textobjekt wählen und auf den Kreis klicken 
4. Es gibt ein Symbol "auf anderer Seite platzieren". Das klicken 
5. Text wählen und an dem Roten "Schiebepunkt" dem Kreis entlang nach unten Schieben. 

Hoffe das hilft. Lg Anja


----------

